# Small tiller won't stay running



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I was using my small, inexpensive tiller to weed the garden yesterday and after using it for several minutes it just quit. 

I thought I it needed a rest (it's by no means heavy duty) so I put it away. 

I went this morning to start it up again and I can get it running but when I give it gas it dies.

Any ideas how to fix it? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Start with the simple stuff- clogged fuel filter, water in the fuel, clogged air cleaner, loose screws allowing a vacuum leak. Carb cleaner won't hurt.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

is this a small two cycle? there could be a myriad of things to look at, well not quite that many, ha ha. 

first make sure there is no debris in the fuel tank, clean fuel, make sure the spark plug is clean and free of carbon buildup, and has a good hot blue spark, see that the oil fuel mix is not too heavy on oil. check the air filter, see that it isn't coated with oil. sometimes something can get hung under the needle valve enough that it still runs but at high acceleration it allows too much fuel and causes flooding. 

All there is to run these is Air, Fuel, and fire, or spark.

So check each one at a time, the air filter, clean and in place. 
The Spark plug, clean, free of carbon, good wires.

The fuel, clean, not too much oil in mix, no dirt in fuel tank, the carburetor, clean no dirt under needle valve, good diaphragm without holes. 

you can find a troubleshooting chart online pretty easily that will take you step by step in the easiest order to find the problem. As long as its not something broken etc. best wishes, ray


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

That doesn't sound too simple to me! :smiley-laughing013:

I'll check online for step-by-step instructions that can show me where the spark plugs and air filters are. 

Sometimes I hate being a girly-girl! Killing a chicken is much easier than finding a fuel line! 

Thanks!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Simplest and very common problem is the air filter. It should have a plastic or sheet metal cover and it should be near the top of the motor, probably right alongside. It will be held on with one or two small bolts, or it will snap in place. For a quick test, just take the cover off, remove the filter and start it up and give it gas and see if it runs.

Don't try to till this way though because the dust will soon ruin the engine. Depending upon the type of filter you can blow it out with compressed air or clean it with gasoline.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

PrettyPaisley said:


> That doesn't sound too simple to me! :smiley-laughing013:
> 
> I'll check online for step-by-step instructions that can show me where the spark plugs and air filters are.
> 
> ...


Oh, I missed the girly-girl part. Try this- find an older guy in your area that is the grandfatherly type and seems to know what he's about with engines and stuff. He can probably show you more in 3 minutes than a month of posting here will do. Or take it to a shop and have them show you the basics and fix it.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Bret4207 said:


> Oh, I missed the girly-girl part. Try this- find an older guy in your area that is the grandfatherly type and seems to know what he's about with engines and stuff. He can probably show you more in 3 minutes than a month of posting here will do. Or take it to a shop and have them show you the basics and fix it.


Be sure to bake a pie beforehand.............


----------

